# Cow hocked 2yo



## BigYellowHorse (19 March 2013)

I have a rising 2yo and am looking for a little advice regarding his hindquarters conformation. 

He's a very long limbed creature and will easily make the 17hh mark. From what I've read its quite natural for youngsters to go through the fugly stages and go quite cow hocked and come out the other side straight and nicely put together. Being so long limbed I guess it only emphasises that he is cow hocked. He's moving to a nice big meadow soon thats on a slight gradient which will help build the muscle up as Im sure he will go crazy with the amount of space and grass - winter turnout hasnt been great for him as he didn't weather out at all well being a bog horse so had to come in with 5* luxuries of a stable though lost the space as the paddocks where the yard is don't lend themselves well to winter although luckily we have a nice hardcore turnout which is big enough for him to play with his chum and keep moving. 

Have people had the same thing and come out with a correct straight horse or have some stayed slightly in? 

He's due to go for grading in August, do judges take into account the age/limb length when marking conformation or do they look at is as a fault and score them low? 

I have a filly who's 10months and she is the same, though is going through an very fugly-fugly stage along with yak coat.

Many Thanks!!


----------



## imafluffybunny (19 March 2013)

I have one who is very lean and lanky at the moment and is looking a little cow hocked. I expect once he fills out again he should straighten up.


----------



## Hurricanelady (19 March 2013)

I've got a huge (16.2 ish) nearly 2 year old at the moment who sounds very similar and is also long, lean and somewhat cow hocked.  My very experienced master farrier said that this should correct as his matures and his back end fills out so I'm hoping this will happen!

Not sure about how this would be taken into account re grading/breed showing but would be interested to know as this is a very well bred Trakehner youngster from highly graded parents.

Good luck with him


----------



## CBFan (19 March 2013)

My youngster had the funniest stance going on - very cow hocked but sure enough as he has grown, they have grown out, but I'd say only in the last year or so has he really beefed up so be patient (mine will be 6 in october).


----------



## JanetGeorge (19 March 2013)

Cow hocks USUALLY improve with age.  You do need to keep an eye on foot balance.  You don't say who he is grading with - 2 is VERY young - but I honestly wouldn't waste your money until he has filled out, matured, and straightened up!


----------



## BigYellowHorse (19 March 2013)

Its BEF futurity so for the younger ones - which I hope means they take certain things into account.  

I took some pictures tonight some he looks terrible and others he looks ok, will post them when I'm on my computer.  

Glad that he will more than likely grow out of it, he sure stands like a total pansy half the time!!


----------



## kinskycookie (19 March 2013)

BigYellowHorse said:



			he sure stands like a total pansy half the time!!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha I have one of these! Quite often looks very 'camp' eating his hay  Mine's still a yearling but again very leggy with huge knees and hocks. I'm hoping they grow out of it too! It definitely looks awful one day and better the next and they certainly weren't like it when he was ickle!


----------



## BigYellowHorse (19 March 2013)

kinskycookie said:



			Ha ha I have one of these! Quite often looks very 'camp' eating his hay 

Click to expand...

Yep exactly the same as my guy! Never stands properly, always resting one of his back legs. I meant to put rising 2yo in the title - he's still a yearling for a little while longer! 



Here's the pics I took of him today... 

The first one makes him look really bad .. 








This is the second one where I got him standing a bit better and doesnt look too bad - I find it's near impossible when you only have yourself to get them to stay standing square and take a picture - good job he knows the voice command for stand and wait!!  (Please ignore the poop stains - he quite often leaves his bed with war paint on his cheeks most mornings!)


----------



## CBFan (20 March 2013)

I wouldn't be worried about them at all! Once those bum cheeks of his inflate, he will be fine  Do keep an eye on hoof balance but don't try to 'correct' anything with trimming if you get me... it will sort itself out as he grows


----------

